# I read my rulebook



## Mominis (Feb 19, 2010)

Okay pony professionals, I read my rule book and I don't fully understand how to determine which division that my boy would fall into if I were to show him ASPC. Taylor's ad said that his mother was shown as a modern, does that mean he would as well? From what I read, I doubt it. lol

Also, do people show AMHR and ASPC in the same season? If so, how is that accomplished with the shoeing and hoof length and all that? It's fun learning about new breeds, but boy am I confused.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 19, 2010)

If you are wanting to show both ASPC and AMHR, you will need to be careful to meet the requirements of both registries and divisions when going back and forth.

That said, if you are showing him AMHR, you will have his foot neatly trimmed and barefoot. This will limit him from showing as a Modern, but he may fit the Modern Pleasure category depending on his type and motion.

If trimming his foot up and he still seems Classic, then that is the division you will want to show him in.

I suggest going to some shows and seeing what ponies your guy most looks like... or try to get a feel for it and go in a class and if he is too extreme or not extreme enough, then move to a different ASPC division.

It is similar with driving, sometimes you think your mini has a lot of action and is a park or pleasure horse, but when you see the competition you realize it may not be enough. You either adjust your horses' performances or move their class the next time.

Good luck... you won't necessarily find your answers in the rulebook, but rather by attending some shows first and getting some mentors to help.

You said you are not showing this year, so you have the perfect opportunity this year to go to some shows without your pony and learn first! That is the best way to do it, incidentally.

Good luck,

Andrea


----------



## Mominis (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for that Andrea. That is in the plans for us this year, attending shows as learning experiences sans horse. I also will keep following the forums, I have gotten so much great information here.

By the way, any recent video of your bay superstar? I just loved that last video that you posted.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 19, 2010)

Nope, no new video... will get some soon I'm sure!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Feb 20, 2010)

It can be hard to decide what is the right division and even when you ask many experienced people they might not all agree. I have a "tweener" myself have had him well from last years Taylor sale. At first I thought he fit nicely in as a Classic but now as he is growing and trying to mature (he is very slow at this) He really does not fit quite as neatly in that division yet at this moment and time would not be highly competitive out of my immediate area as a Mod Pleasure either.(his siblings have been shown MP) Just going to have to wait it out and see what he does as he grows up.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 20, 2010)

We have seen and helped out with Steak N Shake at the 2009 AMHR Nationals last year with helping Doc with showing their horses. Taylors usually bring 10 horses to Nationals, so everyone pitches in and helps each other out in our group being somewhat a show famiy. We are all stalled together at the shows and personal friends of the Taylors, with everyone in our group, we usually take up to 75 stalls there. Steak is a very nice horse and very well mannered, easy to deal with and drop dead gorgous.

At the ASPC shows you would show him as a Foundation shetland and B miniature at the AMHR shows, you would not show him as a Modern or Modern Pleasure, he is not upheaded enough. You want a miniature with a Modern trot, he would be outstanding as a driving horse. He was never shown as pony.

Scott just spoke to Doc yesterday and he was telling us about you aquiring him also, Taylors are great people to work with and we help each other out at the shows, they have a wonderful breeding program and have been Breeder of the Year in both miniatures and ponies.

Steak N Shake is also in the AMHR Futurity and that boy needs to be in the cart, he has the action of his dam being a full blooded Modern and in a miniature horse body, and that boy can MOVE.....

We almost bought him at Nationals last year but we bought a weanling gelding that has the same sire as Steak with being "Michigan's Man of Steel". We bought "Michigan's In the Moonlight" and Moonies dam is a pure Modern also. Moonie will be in harness as a three year old as well for sure in his Futurity.

Hope to see you with Steak at the shows this year, we are planning on having the Taylor youth clan help show our Modern pony named "Michigan's Sox Appeal" ..aka Soxy...and "Michigan's in the Moonlight" ..aka.. Moonie in the B sized miniature class.

Congrats on your first "Michigan" horse from Taylors....


----------



## Karen S (Feb 21, 2010)

Good Morning,

I just love the Michigan lines and the Taylors have bred some of the nicest ponies in the industry.

I went and took a look at your ponies papers and I didn't see a Foundation Seal on them. I did a quick check and it looks like he qualifies and before you can show him in the Foundation division this would have to be checked. You can send in a work order, $10 and his registration papers requesting that he is Foundation sealed. Remember, not all Foundation Seal ponies are of Foundation Type.

Good luck with your new pony and welcome to the pony world.

Karen


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 21, 2010)

Your inbox is full.


----------



## Mominis (Feb 21, 2010)

Coventry Lane, I can't thank you enough for such a wonderful post about our new boy. I really am amazed at how much you know about him. I didn't know he'd gone to Nationals last year. I have a show record on him that other forum goers helped me find on horsestudbook.com and there were only two shows listed. I also did not know that he was in the futurities. That is going to make me rethink not showing this year AND give me a way to justify showing to my hubby. LOL! I am so looking forward to meeting you in person.

I just am so thankful for the Taylors and their offering us such a special horse. They are both just great to talk to and I'm so excited to have a horse that they bred as my first show horse.

Thanks to all for the pony information. I think I'm going to stick to AMHR stuff here in the beginning as I found the AMHR rules much easier to understand. I'm going to keep my eye on the Pony division though for later.

This is so exciting!

By the way, I emptied my inbox. Thanks for letting me know.


----------

